# Here's Torrent as a companion character



## Truename (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a pretty big group--7 players--so I reworked Torrent as a companion character that I can have somebody in the group run. Because my group is so large, and already has two leaders, I've erred on the side of nerfing her in terms of powers and tactics.

A PDF of Torrent's character sheets is attached if anyone's interested. This sheets are designed to be printed two-sided and given to a player to run.


----------



## Kzach (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice! Thanks!


----------



## samursus (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks I will be using this as well.


----------

